# International Traffic Control At Roadworks Conference



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

So I came back from a job today, to learn that my boss, along with several senior managers, our local dispatcher and our Traffic Control instructor are all off to Amsterdam for a conference on traffic control at roadworks. Is there anyone on the forum who would be familiar with, or know about this? I guess Chris would, since he seems to have a habit of sleuthing out such info.kay:

Personally, I didn' know such a conference existed, as well as being somewhat jealous that they get to go and I don't. My co-worker said the same thing.:laugh:


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Amsterdamse Red Light District


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That would be Intertraffic

http://www.intertraffic.com/intertraffic-amsterdam/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Kanadzie said:


> Amsterdamse Red Light District


:lol: :rofl:


ChrisZwolle said:


> That would be Intertraffic
> 
> http://www.intertraffic.com/intertraffic-amsterdam/Pages/default.aspx


Cool!!! Thanks, Chris. kay:


----------

